# Bee Clip Art



## zigkid (May 24, 2004)

I was wondering if someone knows of a good program that would have clip art designed for a honey business? I want to make gift basket tags and also have a web page. I have looked at the store but most of the clip art programs do not tell you in detail what the have on them, and I am not sure they would have what I need on them. If you know of a program or web site that would have great clip art I would love to have you pass it along. Thanks Tammy


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

There are a lot of ways to get labels or label ideas. First thing is to use the Google/Images search engine and search on "Bee" or Honey Label" or any variation on that theme. From there, you can create your own, borrow one from somebody else (if permitted) or discover someone who sells them. 

Have you tried just searching on "Clipart + Honeybee"?

You can even do a search on this forum and get some ideas as well. I know I've posted quite a few of them myself.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I've not found many that were very good that weren't protected. Honeybees aren't drawn specifically most of the time it seems. Solidifies the fact that most people, graphics artists included, don't know the difference really, huh.

If you really get serious about it, you should be able to hire an artist to create one for you for around $100-$150 bucks.

A LOT of time goes into graphics, far more than most people realize. It's insane the amount of time that goes into the really good stuff. Month's where you might be thinking hours!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

When I wanted to make my own labels, I picked up an inexpensive label making program at Staples called Label Factory Deluxe. I import my own photographs of bees on flowers and have made labels for honey and hand salve, a brouchure, and business cards. It does a very professional job.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

National Honey board has a few!!!

http://www.honey.com/honeyindustry/downloads.asp


----------



## alexstone (Nov 15, 2013)

Have someone use syrup from sugger to prevent bee`s sickness in winter?


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

sc-bee said:


> National Honey board has a few!!!
> 
> http://www.honey.com/honeyindustry/downloads.asp


Link doesn't work.



> 404 ErrorWe can't seem to find that page.Please try searching, or returning home


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a more current link for The National Honey Board downloadable _digital art_. Note the links on the left to more pages.

http://www.honey.com/honey-at-home/tools-tips-and-resources/digital-art


----------



## Beeswax Paintings (Apr 10, 2014)

You can find some bee clip art here: http://www.buzzaboutbees.net/bee-clip-art.html

Or you can have one made for $5 at www.fiverr.com.


----------

